# Software Build v11.0 2022.36.*



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Resources for Software Information:     *

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
*Software Versions:     *

2022.36.1* *  34524db176c0 *     *(2022-10-06)
2022.36.2   7a23b0656de1 *   *(2022-10-06)
2022.36.4   06526e89c0*   * *    *(2022-10-15)
2022.36.5   2e9ef956eae1* * *   *(2022-10-19)
2022.36.6   542840e892          (2022-10-25)
2022.36.15 *  * 8e761f6d1247 *  * (2022-10-31) (FSD Beta 10.69.3)
2022.36.20 *  * 01b153657848 *  * (2022-11-18) (FSD Beta 10.69.3.1)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v11.0 2022.28.*
*2022.36.2 Release Notes:*
*Cabin Overheat Protection*​Choose the activation temperature for Cabin Overheat Protection according to your preferences by tapping Controls > Safety > Cabin Overheat Protection.​​*Energy App*​Learn more about your vehicle's energy consumption with the updated Energy app. You can now:​

Monitor the amount of energy used while driving and parked.
See how much energy is consumed by different vehicle components, driving behaviors, and environmental conditions.
View energy used in comparison to trip projection and the battery indicator.
Receive personalized suggestions for using energy more efficiently.

*Battery Heating Performance* (for certain vehicles)​Battery heating performance has been improved when driving at highway speeds with a Supercharger selected as the destination.​​*Tesla App*​View additional media player details and the ETA to a destination when a route is active from the Tesla mobile app with version 4.13.0.​​*Caraoke* (new S&X, U.S.)​Sing along to your favorite songs by tapping the Caraoke icon on the Application Launcher. Back seat passengers can join in by viewing the lyrics on the rear display. To add or remove vocal tracks during playback, tap on the microphone icon on the 'Now Playing' screen.​​*Dynamic Brake Lights* (non-U.S.)​When driving over 50 km/h (31 mph) and brakes are applied forcefully, the brake lights will now flash quickly to warn other drivers about the sudden decrease in speed. When coming to a complete stop, the hazard warning lights will start flashing until they are manually turned off, or if the accelerator is pressed.​​*Autopilot Disengagement at Highway Merges* (hw3, non-U.S.)​Autopilot will now show an alert and disengage when the vehicle is near the end of a merge into a lane separated by a painted lane line, and there is no lane change active.​​*Supercharger Additional Details* (U.S., MCU2 and MCU3)​The redesigned Supercharger map popup will now display historical site occupancy in addition to the associated charging fees when available. To view these details, tap on any Supercharger pin that is in the vicinity of your vehicle.​​*Car Left Open Notifications*​Car Left Open Notifications will now notify you when the doors have been accidentally left unlocked.​​*Sentry Mode Live Camera Access* (non-U.S. MCU2 & HW2.5+)​View your car's surroundings from the Tesla app when parked to confirm the safety of your environment before returning to your car. Live Camera is end-to-end encrypted and cannot be accessed by Tesla. To enable or disable, tap Controls > Safety > 'View Live Camera via Mobile App' from the touchscreen display.​​Note: This feature requires Premium Connectivity.​
*New Language Support*​You can now select Lithuanian as your touchscreen language. To update your language settings, tap Controls > Display and select your preferred language from the Touchscreen Language' drop- down menu.​​*Hide Map Details* (non-U.S.)​Hide map details for a simplified navigation display by tapping the pin button on the map.​​*Mirrors Calibration *​In addition to being able to calibrate your seat and steering wheel, your powered mirrors can now be calibrated as well.​​To calibrate your mirrors, go to Controls > Service > Driver Seat, Steering & Mirrors Calibration.​


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

My car downloaded 2022.36.2 yesterday, the fourth download since I’ve camped out on 2022.20.8. Still no improvements in following distance, nor mention of auto high beam improvements that would indicate to me some parity with using my radar. Still mandates auto wipers and high beams for any AP use. The new features tweak several nice-to-have items such as better battery pre-conditioning, flashing brake lights for panic stops, and the like. There are also a bunch of “I-don’t-really-care” things like Caraoke improvements. And at least one big downer: when a merge lane ends, AP now just simply gives up and disconnects rather than properly merging into the adjoining travel lane. Really? This alone seems to push any hope for FSD further into the future. This last “feature” is not applicable to the US though, even stranger.

Did I mention I’m still on 20.8? Still rocking the radar! Can’t wait to be forced to upgrade.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> My car downloaded 2022.36.2 yesterday...


Same.



> Did I mention I’m still on 20.8? Still rocking the radar! Can’t wait to be forced to upgrade.


Same.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Release notes added to the OP.



garsh said:


> *2022.36.2 Release Notes:*
> *Cabin Overheat Protection*​Choose the activation temperature for Cabin Overheat Protection according to your preferences by tapping Controls > Safety > Cabin Overheat Protection.​​*Energy App*​Learn more about your vehicle's energy consumption with the updated Energy app. You can now:​
> 
> Monitor the amount of energy used while driving and parked.
> ...


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> My car downloaded 2022.36.2 yesterday, the fourth download since I’ve camped out on 2022.20.8. Still no improvements in following distance, nor mention of auto high beam improvements that would indicate to me some parity with using my radar. Still mandates auto wipers and high beams for any AP use. The new features tweak several nice-to-have items such as better battery pre-conditioning, flashing brake lights for panic stops, and the like. There are also a bunch of “I-don’t-really-care” things like Caraoke improvements. And at least one big downer: when a merge lane ends, AP now just simply gives up and disconnects rather than properly merging into the adjoining travel lane. Really? This alone seems to push any hope for FSD further into the future. This last “feature” is not applicable to the US though, even stranger.
> 
> Did I mention I’m still on 20.8? Still rocking the radar! Can’t wait to be forced to upgrade.


Neither the dynamic brake lights (unfortunately) or the AP disengagement on merge apply in the U.S. I honestly could not care less about the latter as I always find that AP behaves unpredictably enough (or so predictably poorly) that I always disengage it myself before a merge.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

evannole said:


> …I always find that AP behaves unpredictably enough (or so predictably poorly) that I always disengage it myself before a merge.


Completely agree. And further confirmation, though anecdotal, that our wait for FSD is a long game. Merging, changing lane, safely entering traffic, all seem pretty basic requirements apparently not easily achieved.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> Did I mention I’m still on 20.8? Still rocking the radar! Can’t wait to be forced to upgrade.


For what it's worth, I've found AP on Vision only to be just fine, perhaps even better than recent radar versions, which had started to exhibit phantom slowdowns (not quite as bad as phantom braking). I'm finding Vision to be smoother in stop-and-go traffic and have not observed any phantom braking.

Admittedly I have only driven on AP in truly dark conditions once since installing it, and did have to switch off auto high beams when I decided it was using them too often, but it otherwise behaved just fine, and it didn't switch the auto high beams back on. Since I don't drive on the highway at night very often, it isn't a very big deal to me.

I'd planned to hold on to radar for as long as possible, too, but figured it would probably be forced on me by the end of the year, and we always take a road trip somewhere around that time. I therefore decided I would just go ahead and install it and get used to its behavior. I've been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## jbequer (4 mo ago)

After the last update 2022.36.2, Autopilot kicks me off if i look down for more than 3 seconds or so. It has become ultra sensitive, very annoying.
If i look anywhere other than out the front window the Autopilot goes crazy and doesn't allow to be used until the next drive.

I understand the reason why it does this but before this last update, it was not this sensitive. Now it's a bit much.
This morning it did it after me looking down at my passenger seat for no more than 2 seconds to pickup my work ID. I feel like i need to put on a neck brace to keep my head in perfect position. What is this craziness all about? A bit too much in my opinion.

Anyone noticing this?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

The newest version of Tesla’s iOS app, v4.14.0, says in the release notes that it now includes a “quick control” to unlatch Model 3/Y driver doors, helpful if the door handle is frozen. Vehicle software v2022.36.* is required.

Once again, for idiosyncrasies noted in this and other threads, I’m still staying on 2022.20.8 as long as I can.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

Just got 2022.36.5 a moment ago. won't have screenshots of the release notes until tonight. (wife is driving the x to work)


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Got 36.5 yesterday; did my first standard “commute“ between Guelph ON and Ottawa ON today, some observations:

I had to do three twin scroll resets before my phone would integrate (for voice to text and voice to call) correctly. I may still do the whole _remove the app/remove the phone from Bluetooth _exercise if, after another deep sleep cycle, I run into that issue again.

I see the time of day when my current trip began (trip odometers page) had been dumbed down to simply elapsed time since the car was put into motion.

I wasn’t able to induce any phantom braking today while using TACC on Hwy 7 between Peterborough ON and Carlton Place ON, I’ll need at least three more long distance trips on this route before I feel the issue is improved from the historical norm.

And careful observation of the energy page (howgozit) told me that Tesla rounds up when it comes to estimated battery SOC at the planned next destination in the nav system. Example: the “live” estimate would show 3.1% estimate for SOC at my next stop while the estimate as displayed on the nav system ETA would show 4%.

One thing I would like to see in a future update: if I have a supercharger as a planned waypoint in my list of waypoints, then the supercharger icon (in that list of waypoints) should also have the number that shows the current available slots (versus the generic symbol for a supercharger).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> One thing I would like to see in a future update: if I have a supercharger as a planned waypoint in my list of waypoints, then the supercharger icon (in that list of waypoints) should also have the number that shows the current available slots (versus the generic symbol for a supercharger).


That would be nice. Currently, I think Tesla only shows that information for the superchargers that you're currently able to reach. But apparently not if it's a waypoint?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> That would be nice. Currently, I think Tesla only shows that information for the superchargers that you're currently able to reach. But apparently not if it's a waypoint?


I’ll confirm next time I’m using the car; I “think” one can see the availability if one highlights one of the greyed out (out of current range) supercharger icons.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

OT: I’m once again getting emails telling me to look at new posts in these threads.


----------



## chrgit (3 mo ago)

On my 2022 refresh Model S, with the last update (2022.36.5), the selector for the side cameras when backing up moved from the upper left to upper right corner. For left-hand drive vehicles in the US, it's now a long reach. Anyone else notice this? The reason? Is there a way to move it back?


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

After upgrading from 2022.28.2 to 36.2, my 2019 M3 with EAP (HW2.5) can no longer take moderately tight turns . The cars ends up in the other lanes. Driving in town, it gets really close to the curbs... I have upgraded to 36.5 this week, but I haven't noticed any difference when driving in town. I haven't tried roads with tighter turns yet but I do not expect any change.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

garsh said:


> Same.
> 
> Same.


Smart cookies you are.


----------



## YBruce (Dec 9, 2021)

I installed the 2022.36.5 a few days ago and happened to walk by the car and there was a fury of strange clicking from the front of the car. It was quite rapid. Scary sounding. I presume this was from the climate octavalve. Was this normal? Has anyone else noticed this? So far, no apparent problems.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

YBruce said:


> I installed the 2022.36.5 a few days ago and happened to walk by the car and there was a fury of strange clicking from the front of the car. It was quite rapid. Scary sounding. I presume this was from the climate octavalve. Was this normal? Has anyone else noticed this? So far, no apparent problems.


Yes, it's normal to hear all kinds of noises from the car while doing updates. The updates are also for multiple components of the car that communicate through the CAN bus and part of them might need to be cycled or activated for the update to work. You might have pumps, solenoids, fans, relays, motors, valves and other things making noise.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

styleruk said:


> Smart cookies you are.


Well.... 


garsh said:


> I finished my last road trip of the year, so I went ahead and finally updated from 2022.20.8 to 2022.35.5.
> 
> After one day of commuting, I haven't noticed it being any worse.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

Aus delivered late 2021 model 3, just got 2022.36.5 straight up from 28.2

Seems to be taking a lot longer than usual during the unpacking/checking phase before install

edit: even the install took about an hour after the download was finalised, weird.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

jmart38 said:


> Aus delivered late 2021 model 3, just got 2022.36.5 straight up from 28.2
> 
> Seems to be taking a lot longer than usual during the unpacking/checking phase before install
> 
> edit: even the install took about an hour after the download was finalised, weird.


Had 36.5 for a mere 3 days before being pushed onto 36.6


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

There's now an FSD Beta build based on this release.









FSD v10.69.3.* (2022.36.15, 2022.36.20, 2022.40.4.5)


This thread is for discussing this particular version of Tesla's FSD. For more general FSD disussions, please post to the FSDBeta MEGATHREAD. Any off-topic posts in this thread will be moved to the FSDBeta Megathread. Full Self-Driving Beta v10.69.3 FSD Beta v10.69.3 Release Notes: Upgraded...




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

jmart38 said:


> Aus delivered late 2021 model 3, just got 2022.36.5 straight up from 28.2
> 
> Seems to be taking a lot longer than usual during the unpacking/checking phase before install
> 
> edit: even the install took about an hour after the download was finalised, weird.


Anyone having trouble loading 36.6? My update gets to 50% and just stops there.Tried hard reboot twice same thing?


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

Jim H said:


> Anyone having trouble loading 36.6? My update gets to 50% and just stops there.Tried hard reboot twice same thing?


Mine sat on 50% for a good 45 mins, maybe just leave it to run?


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

jmart38 said:


> Mine sat on 50% for a good 45 mins, maybe just leave it to run?


45 minutes would be nice, it's been a couple of hours now and still at 50%. I'm have a 300 miles trip tomorrow am and not sure if car is drivable.


----------



## mcmoyer (Oct 22, 2018)

Anyone else performed the battery health check that was in this release? Mine's showing 85% capacity after 50k. It lines up with the on board guesstimator and my Stats app


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jim H said:


> 45 minutes would be nice, it's been a couple of hours now and still at 50%. I'm have a 300 miles trip tomorrow am and not sure if car is drivable.


You should be fine. I believe that just means it's 50% downloaded - no install has been attempted yet.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

garsh said:


> You should be fine. I believe that just means it's 50% downloaded - no install has been attempted yet.


Thanks, looks to be the case. Got up this AM and checked status. Never did download 36.6 but now has that available. I'll wait till I return home to try again. First time this has happened in the 4 years I owned it.


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

mcmoyer said:


> Anyone else performed the battery health check that was in this release? Mine's showing 85% capacity after 50k. It lines up with the on board guesstimator and my Stats app


Where do I find this battery health checker. I think I looked everywhere but the right place.


----------



## mcmoyer (Oct 22, 2018)

Rub"Y" said:


> Where do I find this battery health checker. I think I looked everywhere but the right place.











Tesla Service Mode Gains ‘Health Test’ for High Voltage Battery - TeslaNorth.com


If there wasn't already enough evidence that a Tesla is essentially an iPhone on four wheels, you can now check out the battery health on any of the company's cars — or at least Tesla service personnel can. Tesla has updated the "Service Mode" for its electric vehicles (EVs) in software version...



teslanorth.com


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

No tab in mine. Maybe it will be there by the time I really need it. Mine is still new.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

I just got 2022.36.20 (10.69.3.1) last night. I don't see it mentioned.
Of note is the absence of the little camera icon to report problems.
Still a looonnnnggg way from being read for prime time. often fails to see far enough ahead to know for sure what lane it should be in.
Also, it will take early turns when there are two exits too close together.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Sad to say, they did not reset my strike-out counter. FSD remains unusable. I do like:

Improved regeneration to a stop light. In the past I’ve seen the black, mechanical brake indication.
Split backup, three way, adding left and right rear cameras showing the outside view.
Bob Wilson


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

PalmtreesCalling said:


> Still a looonnnnggg way from being read for prime time.


Got this one yesterday and my experience was one of pleasant surprise. Everything is smoother. We'll see how it performs tomorrow.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I noticed the video report icon is missing on Autopilot. I’ve been reporting intersections for some time.

Bob Wilson


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

I too have noticed more consistency. However, at a stop sign in a residential area with 25mph speeds, it stopped in the middle of an intersection when the car “saw” another vehicle approaching at slow speed. No reason for the panicked response. I had to disengage and move on. Also, traffic circles are still troublesome and the car still does not recognizing speeds under 25mph.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

It’s been so long since these features have been out that I’m forgetting to check out what’s new (like the energy graph).


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

RickO2018 said:


> Also, traffic circles are still troublesome.


my big problem is that the traffic circle in my community is sometimes handled perfectly, but mainly it stops when it shouldn’t and then proceeds. Occasionally having a car behind me has improved how it handled the traffic circle and occasionally it hasn’t mattered at all so I don’t know what to think.


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

PalmtreesCalling said:


> my big problem is that the traffic circle in my community is sometimes handled perfectly, but mainly it stops when it shouldn’t and then proceeds. Occasionally having a car behind me has improved how it handled the traffic circle and occasionally it hasn’t mattered at all so I don’t know what to think.


I’ve noticed slight improvement when following a vehicle into the circle. But within this 15mph circle the car will try to get up to 25mph to take the last exit from the circle. If following a car through the first exit, it works well.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Less than 1.2% of the fleet is still on a non-FSD-beta version of 2022.36.
Unpinning thread.


----------

